# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Challenge Idea: Fight Yourself!

## LadyGalaxy

I just had a cool idea for a lucid dream challenge. Here it is... ready?

... FIGHT YOURSELF.

You heard me. Create an EXACT replica of yourself: same strength, intelligence, speed, agility, power, control, etc.. and fight them. It may sound easy, but think about it: your other self (I'll call them B) thinks exactly the same way you do, since, you know, they're YOU. Simply THINKING of your next move means B thought of the exact same thing as you. 

The real challenge will be to find the one flaw in the system: what makes B different than you? Or rather, what makes you the same..?  :wink2: 

I don't have the experience to try this myself at the moment, but I think I figured out how to defeat myself. Try it, see if you can do it as well...

Good luck!

----------


## Hukif

I quite like this idea, been a while since the last time I fought myself.

----------

